# Black Bean and Rice



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I did not want steal the other thread so I made a new one, hope that is OK.

After reading and thinking about all that goodness, I did some searching in the kitchen and the web and put all this into a crock pot last night then this morning turned it on before I left for work. I just added the rice, should be done in time for supper. I tasted it a number of times before putting the rice in, man it is good stuff! I will report when it is done. With a few more cold days here I figured one or two more good stews before the grilling and sanamawitches get back into full gear!

Chipotle Black Bean and Rice Stew Recipe


I found this delicious stew on the greatest little blog "28 cooks". It is sooo good. Winter is almost upon us and this is a perfect meal to warm your belly.

Ingredients

*
* 1 bay leaf
* 1 cup vidalia onion, minced
* 2 celery ribs, chopped
* 2 Knorr Chipolte Bouillon cubes (or 1-2 well-minced canned chipotle peppers)
* 1 cup frozen white corn kernels
* 2 tbsp olive oil
* 3 cloves garlic, chopped
* 2 (15 ounce) cans black beans
* 2 tsp chili powder
* 1 (32 ounce) carton vegetable stock
* 1 (15 ounce) can diced tomatoes
* 1 tsp ground coriander
* 1 1/2 tsp cumin
* 1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce ( I used a second can of chopped instead of sauce)
* 1 1/4 cup white rice


Directions

1. Put a large pot over medium heat.
2. Put in olive oil and saute your bay leaf, celery, onions, and garlic for about 4 minutes.
3. Crumble up your chipotle cubes into the pot and add corn as well as 2 cans of undrained black beans. (I used canned Chipoltes instead of cubes)
4. Add chili powder, cumin, and coriander. Stir this well.
5. Add in tomato sauce, tomatoes and stock.
6. Cover the pot and bring to high-heat and a boil.
7. Now add rice and bring back to a boil again. Then lower heat, cover, and let simmer until the rice is tender.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds like an excellent recipe with room for some changes to adapt to personal taste. Ever since the other thread was resurrected I have a batch of beans listed as something to make up in the next week or two.

This might make a great side dish to some fried Walleye or any other fish.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Got back late, sorry. This was pretty good. I added a little salt to it, not much and I think in the future I may add a little smoked sausage to perfect it, but man, it sure was good. A little hot the first bite or so, but then it fell into a groove and was leaving me waiting for a second bowl!


----------

